# James Bond 007: Keine Zeit zu Sterben - Der neue Trailer vor dem Kinostart ist da



## Icetii (4. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *James Bond 007: Keine Zeit zu Sterben - Der neue Trailer vor dem Kinostart ist da* gefragt.



					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: James Bond 007: Keine Zeit zu Sterben - Der neue Trailer vor dem Kinostart ist da


----------



## MrTopperH (4. September 2020)

Eeeeeendlich, wenn er nicht schon wieder verschoben wird...


----------



## Gemar (10. September 2020)

Wirkt gut! Fast schon Jackie Chan Style (auf der Brücke).


----------



## Batze (10. September 2020)

Trailer sieht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## MrFob (10. September 2020)

"In Theatres in November"
Bin mal gespannt, wie viele Leute fuer den Spass im November schon wieder ins Kino gehen werden.

Der Trailer sieht aber ganz nett aus, wirkt aber halt auch schon sehr nach "mehr vom gleichen". Typischer Craig James Bond halt.


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> "In Theatres in November"
> Bin mal gespannt, wie viele Leute fuer den Spass im November schon wieder ins Kino gehen werden.
> 
> Der Trailer sieht aber ganz nett aus, wirkt aber halt auch schon sehr nach "mehr vom gleichen". Typischer Craig James Bond halt.


Fand bisher alle Craig Bonds ziemlich gut - von meiner Seite her deshalb keine Einwände 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2020)

Craig ist für mich neben Connery und Roger Moore der beste Bond.


----------



## MrFob (10. September 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Fand bisher alle Craig Bonds ziemlich gut - von meiner Seite her deshalb keine Einwände
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Ich finde sie schon auch nicht schlecht. "Mehr vom gleichen" ist ja bei einem james Bond auch voll ok, geht ja schon seit 50 Jahren so . Ich schau mir den Film sicher auch irgendwann mal gerne an. Ob ich dafuer jetzt aber unbedingt extra ins Kino muss (falls man das hier ueberhaupt koennen wird im November, was ich immer noch bezweifle) weiss ich halt nicht.,


----------



## golani79 (10. September 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich finde sie schon auch nicht schlecht. "Mehr vom gleichen" ist ja bei einem james Bond auch voll ok, geht ja schon seit 50 Jahren so . Ich schau mir den Film sicher auch irgendwann mal gerne an. Ob ich dafuer jetzt aber unbedingt extra ins Kino muss (falls man das hier ueberhaupt koennen wird im November, was ich immer noch bezweifle) weiss ich halt nicht.,


Kino weiß ich auch noch nicht - würde ja hoffen, dass es nicht allzu lange dauert bis zum Blu-Ray Release.


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> "In Theatres in November"
> Bin mal gespannt, wie viele Leute fuer den Spass im November schon wieder ins Kino gehen werden.



Ich war diese Woche im 14:00 in Tenet.
Schön ruhig... also in den Zuschauerrängen 

Kino ist für mich auch kein Event, den ich in einer Gruppe unternehme.
Wenn, dann mit meiner Frau oder alleine.
Und bei Bond wirds wieder alleine sein.
So in Woche 2-3, an einem Nachmittag in 4k
Freue mich schon drauf.


----------

